# Finally Here!



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,
Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.

I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!

Cheers!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Welcome to Dubai Jon!! Enjoy!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to the sandpit... and don't get too frustrated with the red tape, it does get much better afterwards... also arm yourself with a lot of patience for the "infamous" delays (nothing happens during Ramadan!)

Welcome!


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks dizzy - Ive definitely gotten used to the slower paced work ethic during Ramadan, though I can't say I blame the workers for taking it a little easier than usual in the heat.

just cant wait to get that Visa and really start enjoying the city - being bussed around still makes me feel touristy.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

you're lucky, weather is much better now, 40C only and not as humid as 2 weeks ago...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.
> 
> I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!
> ...


Yay! Welcome! :clap2: We are seeing you at the Iftar tomorrow, right?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.
> 
> I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!
> ...


You can get mobile broadband on a pre-paid phone connection.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.
> 
> I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!
> ...


I'm sorry, do we know you?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy... John has asked alot of questions. Young music teacher guy. 

Welcome.


----------



## wonderwoman (Nov 14, 2009)

JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.
> 
> I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!
> ...


hello jon welcome to dubai


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy... John has asked alot of questions. Young music teacher guy.
> 
> Welcome.


Sarcasm hun....


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi All

My wife and I have also just made it here, arrived late last night.

Looking forward to getting to meet, know and hopefully befriend members of the expat community in Dubai. Also looking forward to benefitting from the advice on here!


----------



## dziner8 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Week of insights?*



JonStewart87 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Am writing this from my work desk as I don't have my permanent residence/work visa yet and hence can't get my satellite or internet hooked up.
> 
> I arrived on the 17th Aug and have been loving it here, thanks for all your advice in my lead up to arriving, looking forward to now becoming apart of the expat community in Dubai!
> ...


Hi JS87 - I am headed over on September 16th (drumroll in my head). In the throes of packing (deciding what to bring) at the moment...headed up to Canada to visit family for a few days next week, then returning to close down affairs!

Am interested to hear your insight/perspective/observations after a little more than a week in sandland. Where did you move to? Where have you ventured out to? What has surprised you and was there anything where your expectations were too high or too low?

I am eager to make the transition and get started in my new gig....!

Best of luck to you!

- Robert


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

Welcome to the madness.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi All
> 
> My wife and I have also just made it here, arrived late last night.
> 
> Looking forward to getting to meet, know and hopefully befriend members of the expat community in Dubai. Also looking forward to benefitting from the advice on here!


Durham. Fantastic, another Geordie (ish) addition to the team.

Where you from in Durham? I was brought up in Houghton-le-Spring and Chester-le-street.

Great to have you on board.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Welcome to the land of Alcohol and sand.................


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

:ranger: Funny combination there Stewie


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Durham. Fantastic, another Geordie (ish) addition to the team.
> 
> Where you from in Durham? I was brought up in Houghton-le-Spring and Chester-le-street.
> 
> Great to have you on board.


Not another one, Is this a takeover or what, "I"


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Durham. Fantastic, another Geordie (ish) addition to the team.


Thats pushing it a bit, its a different county, I could claim them as from Yorkshire as there doesnt seem to be many of us. But lots of Geordies




stewart said:


> "I"


Stew - its Aye


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

ooops - duplicate post


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mikeyb;359042 said:


> Thats pushing it a bit, its a different county, I could claim them as from Yorkshire as there doesnt seem to be many of us. But lots of Geordies


Bloody southerners...



mikeyb said:


> Stew - its Aye


And it's actually Why aye!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> And it's actually Why aye!


Actually it's Why Aye Man...ask Mark Knopfler!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Just sounds like "I" to me........................................!!!!!
But I suppose I speak convict though.


----------



## JonStewart87 (Jul 21, 2010)

I've loved it so far (I'm still in the romantic, new phase of being an expat..moods change over time, but it's easy to be here)

I'm living in a community called Motor City, near Arabian Ranches - great, HUGE apartments, but a bit far from everything, trade off's for hardly any traffic - I can get to festival city va Al Khail road and Mall of Emirates very easily - the beach is a bit tougher.

I've been a fair bit of places (just rented a car till I purchase).. driving is definitely fun, if not a bit dangerous, lots of idiots out there.

I guess my only advice would be to start preparing for a good bit of jet lag as well as just come with no preconceived notions about Dubai - I did some research before I left and just tried to really not get caught up in the luxury aspect that is portrayed. I've enjoyed my time here very much so far (all 1 1/2 weeks of it  )

look around this site a LOT - it was just fun to read everything before I left, I'll be a lot more active once my internet is hooked up and I don't have to be in Caribu Coffee after 7.30p just for internet!!

cheers!!



dziner8 said:


> Hi JS87 - I am headed over on September 16th (drumroll in my head). In the throes of packing (deciding what to bring) at the moment...headed up to Canada to visit family for a few days next week, then returning to close down affairs!
> 
> Am interested to hear your insight/perspective/observations after a little more than a week in sandland. Where did you move to? Where have you ventured out to? What has surprised you and was there anything where your expectations were too high or too low?
> 
> ...


----------

